# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  St Mera Prosecuzione

## cris

salve ho un forte dubbio:
sto compilando lo ST di una erede che in data 01.07.2006 ha deciso di continuare l'attività del de cuius, premetto che fino al 30.06.2006 si era costituita una comunione ereditaria:
1) per la comunione ereditaria ho applicato l'esclusione dagli ST e compilato L'ine 
2) per l'erede applico gli ST inserendo il codice 3 "mera prosecuzione" 
la mia domanda è (anche se può sembrare logica la risposta) i dati che inserisco tipo giornate di lavoro dipendenti e più importante i dati di bilancio, sono quelli che si riferiscono dal 01.07.2006 al 31.12.2006 vero????? 
salvo compilare il quadro F dati di patrimonio per il complessivo anno

----------


## cris

considerato che nessuno risponde devo prenderla come silenzio assenzo o domanda ridicola con conseguente risposta logica

----------


## danilo sciuto

Il silenzio va interpretato in vari modi, scelga lei qual è la risposta esatta: 
1) il forum non è il luogo ideale dove mettere quesiti urgenti; :Big Grin:   
2) al momento siamo occupati, si prega di attendere  :Smile:   
3) non è detto che nei forum come questo si debba avere la risposta e pure subito  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   
saluti   

> considerato che nessuno risponde devo prenderla come silenzio assenzo o domanda ridicola con conseguente risposta logica

----------


## cris

mi scuso con tutti se sono sembrata scortese non era mia intenzione conoscono da tempo il Vs lavoro e da tempo lo apprezzo
il 2 intervento era del tutto umoristico..........visto il periodo cerco di ironizzare su molte cose prima di dar fuori di testa  
                 di nuovo scuse
                  saluti

----------

